# Nissan altima 2000 overheating can a 1997 fan and radiator fan work



## cflowers (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, i have a 2000 Nissan Altima that i just finish fixed. i put a new head on but i could not get the fan and radiator for it so i got a 1997 fan and radiator for it. when i plug the temperature sensor it gets hot after driving for a few minutes but once its unplugged i doesn't since the fan is running all the time. Also i had to connect the wire from the radiator to the harness of the car to make the fan work but it works fine with the wiring done. It works with the sensor. Im wondering if the fan and radiator cannot work since it was adapted its not the same year. Would this have anything to do with it? If not what else could be the problem. For starters i need to know if the fan and radiator of a 1997 altima would work and my 2000 since it is running hot. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

